# Food for BOB or INCH bags?



## Tennessee

I have in the past made my own MRE’s for my get home bag and INCH bags using store brought items. But I’m getting tired of having to swap them out every two years or so. I was thinking about switching to freeze dried foods like Mountain House since their pouches have a 12 year shelf life and not as susceptible to the environment. Plus they weigh less. What kind of food do you guys keep in your BOB or INCH bags?


----------



## Big Country1

It usually depends, if im going out on a hike (which i use my BOB for too) i take Mountain House with me. I have a few cases so i just take out the food i keep in, and swap it out. I keep 1lb of rice, and 2lbs of beans in it at all times tho. With multiple ways of gathering food along the way.

Oh and one of those emergency food rations is buried in the bottom of the pack, as a last resort... Those things suck, but itll help keep you going till you can find\get something else.


----------



## Stick

Cold weather MRE.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Where are you bugging out to, and how long will it take you to get there.

Are you bugging out due to a regional even (i.e. will miss a meal until you can drive where you need to go)?

I have a different answer than most. I have a "food BOB" and a regular BOB. I also have GHB's which go with me in the car.

Since my BOB is bicycle based, I can carry more or a load of food.


----------



## Camel923

A mixture of store bought and freeze dried. I elect to rotate. Soley freeze dried would halt that for a longer period of time.


----------



## Prepadoodle

If your BOB is to sustain you for 3 days or a week, I don't think it matters what kinds of food you pack, or even if you pack food at all. I carry a big can of beef stew, some hard candy, a few packs of "side dish" rice, and a few other canned goods. Yes, canned goods are heavier, but you can just open them and eat them on the move if you have to.

If I was building an INCH bag, the first thing I would consider is... if I'm never coming home, where am I going? I would add larger amounts of light but filling foods, but also include a good daily vitamin and other nutritional supplements. 

You can't pack enough food for very long, so I would concentrate on sustainable solutions. A few basic traps and snares, a good field guide to wild edibles, some basic fishing gear, a long-term way to purify water, and some seeds would all be high on my list. I would also probably take my Ruger 10/22 takedown and at least a few hundred rounds so I could shoot some cute furry critters and eat them.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I had to google INCH bag


----------



## paraquack

Spam, Mountain Home pouches, Datrex bars, pouches of dehydrated water

Span in the can, Datrex has 5 year life


----------



## James m

SPAM singles in the pouch? Ive had the chicken in a pouch but that had a two year expiration date. If you go with pouches vs cans. If you carry the can, you can probably cook with the can, with a pouch, you need to carry a separate cooking container.

The mountain house neapolitan ice cream is really good.


----------



## Tennessee

Big Country1 said:


> It usually depends, if im going out on a hike (which i use my BOB for too) i take Mountain House with me. I have a few cases so i just take out the food i keep in, and swap it out. I keep 1lb of rice, and 2lbs of beans in it at all times tho. With multiple ways of gathering food along the way.
> 
> Oh and one of those emergency food rations is buried in the bottom of the pack, as a last resort... Those things suck, but itll help keep you going till you can find\get something else.


I went last night to and looked at sea/emergency rations bars and they have a shelf life of just 2 years. I also keep rice and beans in my bags but I been putting in bouillon cubes in with them. So I have to change out the bouillon cubes every few years .


----------



## Tennessee

Maine-Marine said:


> I had to google INCH bag


Sorry...... INCH = I'm never coming home. The plan is to bug in but if we have to leave then we assume that we are never coming back.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Too many variables for a straight answer. How far you going? Water available on the way? Is wood going to be soaked?


----------



## Big Country1

Tennessee said:


> I went last night to and looked at sea/emergency rations bars and they have a shelf life of just 2 years. I also keep rice and beans in my bags but I been putting in bouillon cubes in with them. So I have to change out the bouillon cubes every few years .


I have a few ration bars, by MAYDAY, there shelf life are 5 years. I dont keep the bouillon cubes in the kit but that isnt a bad idea, for added flavor anyways... Rotating is just something that i dont think can be avoided, The freeze dried food, usually dont contain the vitamins and minerals that your body needs for longer terms.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Tennessee said:


> Sorry...... INCH = I'm never coming home. The plan is to bug in but if we have to leave then we assume that we are never coming back.


Even though for a regional/local emergency (i.e. there's a gas leak in your area) you will be coming back, your way of planning is smart... worst case, if you do get to come back you have just carried around some stuff you didn't need. No big deal.


----------



## Big Country1

My INCH bag is my BOB. My EDC bag has what i need too get from A - B. To me BOB means, the situation at hand is too dangerous to stay, so if im leaving, i dont know how long, or if i will be able too return. I want what i need to survive as long as possible in case i may, or may not return. Your opinions may vary....


----------



## Tennessee

HuntingHawk said:


> Too many variables for a straight answer. How far you going? Water available on the way? Is wood going to be soaked?


Here in TN water is just about everywhere! And yes it rains here a lot so wood is wet if you pick it up off the ground. But if you know where to look you can find dry wood.


----------



## Tennessee

Big Country1 said:


> Rotating is just something that i dont think can be avoided, The freeze dried food, usually dont contain the vitamins and minerals that your body needs for longer terms.


I guess you are right, but I hate doing it ever two years or so. Not looking for long term just a few days until we can get to our BOL and setup. There are too many things in the woods to eat to starve.


----------



## Tennessee

Prepadoodle said:


> You can't pack enough food for very long, so I would concentrate on sustainable solutions. A few basic traps and snares, a good field guide to wild edibles, some basic fishing gear, a long-term way to purify water, and some seeds would all be high on my list. I would also probably take my Ruger 10/22 takedown and at least a few hundred rounds so I could get shoot some cute furry critters and eat them.


 I agree, I keep a few Yo Yo fishing reel kits and Conibear 110 traps in my bag for a quick sets. But I also know how to make and have supplies to make snares for long term.


----------



## Big Country1

Tennessee said:


> I agree, I keep a few Yo Yo fishing reel kits and Conibear 110 traps in my bag for a quick sets. But I also know how to make and have supplies to make snares for long term.


How are those Yo Yo fishing reels? Do they work well? Ive been thinking about grabbing a couple. I do keep a few Conibear traps as well. But only have a small (bare) fishing kit.


----------



## Arklatex

Big Country1 said:


> How are those Yo Yo fishing reels? Do they work well? Ive been thinking about grabbing a couple. I do keep a few Conibear traps as well. But only have a small (bare) fishing kit.


I've used them alot. They work very well for everything from perch to big flatheads. Gotta check the laws before you test them, they're illegal in some places. Won't matter in a bug out situation though. You can also use them as snares so they're multi purpose.

Another good one to check out is speedhooks. They don't weigh anything and I've caught catfish with them.


----------



## Big Country1

Arklatex said:


> I've used them alot. They work very well for everything from perch to big flatheads. Gotta check the laws before you test them, they're illegal in some places. Won't matter in a bug out situation though. You can also use them as snares so they're multi purpose.
> 
> Another good one to check out is speedhooks. They don't weigh anything and I've caught catfish with them.


Thanks, Ill look into them. And catfish are my specialty lol


----------



## Slippy

We've got a couple of Wise Food dinners in our vehicles/get home bags (as well as the small Solo Stove to prepare food and boil water if need be) and some granola bars sealed in mylar with oxygen absorbers. I just rotated some of the granola bars from my truck that I prepared in 2010 and the bars were still fresh and tasted like I just bought them.


----------



## Arklatex

In my ghb I keep a few mountain house meals. I also have some trail food like jerky and gorp. I'm not prepared for an inch situation yet. Just a grab and go bucket from auguson farms. I've been studying up on what the pioneers took in their covered wagons when they went west.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Now I'm thinking I should add some honey to my gear. Honey never goes bad, has antibiotic, antiseptic, antioxidant, and other health benefits, is a good source of instant energy, and would make whatever weeds you're forced to graze on taste better.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I have mountain house and dry bannock mixture in mine. I always have almost 2 litres of water on my person as well. Tea and the fixings. I take my EDC/get home bag on hikes all the time and repack it regularly to suit where and what I'm doing. Certain things are always a constant but I don't need my shave kit or other things on a hike so they stay in the BOB while I'm out. During a work week it has things like a shave kit and grooming stuff cuz that's what I will be needing. These extras can be mixed with my car bag and or Bob as needed to suit my geographic locale and situation. Usually I am well equipped to handle most situations even emergency ones and food is a basic need so I always have something.


----------



## Tennessee

Prepadoodle said:


> Now I'm thinking I should add some honey to my gear. Honey never goes bad, has antibiotic, antiseptic, antioxidant, and other health benefits, is a good source of instant energy, and would make whatever weeds you're forced to graze on taste better.


Good ideal PD!


----------



## BlackDog

I have a food pouch (drybag) in my BoB. Among the things in it are Clif Bars, applesauce pouches, bags ofinstant oatmeal, single serve peanut butters, tuna and spam single pouches, minute rice in a spring water bottle, instant coffee, chewing gum, a drinking straw spice pack containing salt, sugar, cinnamon, onion powder, cayenne powder and garlic powder.
I think that's it.


----------



## Seneca

I have the S.O.S. life boat rations, they come 9 individual bars 3600 calories vacuum sealed in a heavy mylar bag and good for 5 years from the date on the package. They are like little bricks. They really don't take up much space and can be left in the inch bob ghb etc. without much worries as to them going bad.

They do need to be packed carefully so as to keep something pointy or sharp from breaking the vacuum on the pouch and exposing them to air. Other than that they are relatively inexpensive and a lot of calories in a small package.

S.O.S. Rations Emergency 3600 Calorie Food Bar - 3 Day / 72 Hour Package with 5 Year Shelf Life - Nutrition Bars - Amazon.com


----------



## Arklatex

BlackDog said:


> I have a food pouch (drybag) in my BoB. Among the things in it are Clif Bars, applesauce pouches, bags ofinstant oatmeal, single serve peanut butters, tuna and spam single pouches, minute rice in a spring water bottle, instant coffee, chewing gum, a drinking straw spice pack containing salt, sugar, cinnamon, onion powder, cayenne powder and garlic powder.
> I think that's it.





Prepadoodle said:


> Now I'm thinking I should add some honey to my gear. Honey never goes bad, has antibiotic, antiseptic, antioxidant, and other health benefits, is a good source of instant energy, and would make whatever weeds you're forced to graze on taste better.


I like the idea with the straws for spice containers. Never thought of that one.

The honey idea is also great. I really love multi use items.

I have recently gotten a solo stove that runs on biomass. My soda can alchohol stove fits perfectly inside of it as a backup in case I can't find any usable fuel for the solo or just need a quick cup of oatmeal or whatever. I have recently switched the fuel from 91% isopropyl to everclear. Everclear is a great multi use item for your pack.

Uses:

Fuel for an alky stove

Sterilization for cutlery or medical gear (needles for sutures is one example)

Use it to make tinctures (alcohol extracts of plants for medicinal purposes) if you have the know how

Barter item

Disinfectant for cuts

If you're crazy you can drink it


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Does everclear burn clean or does it get sooty?


----------



## Arklatex

TacticalCanuck said:


> Does everclear burn clean or does it get sooty?


It's about the same as the 91% isopropyl I was running before. It will soot up the bottom of my cup.


----------



## HuntingHawk

For my vehicle GHB I have various breakfast bars. Can eat on the go.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Arklatex said:


> It's about the same as the 91% isopropyl I was running before. It will soot up the bottom of my cup.


I have been using methyl hydrate and it burns cleaner than isopropyl. Maybe give it a try? I hate sooty black crud on gear!!


----------



## Tennessee

TacticalCanuck said:


> Does everclear burn clean or does it get sooty?


It looks like yellow Heet works the best but I'm not sure about the health hazards of handling Ethanol.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Tennessee said:


> It looks like yellow Heet works the best but I'm not sure about the health hazards of handling Ethanol.


Probably the standards wear gloves and dont directly inhale the fumes. Drinking it prolly wont help your body stay healthy either lol!

These little stoves burn hot are good on fuel and a must to have handy. Hot food is a huge moral booster! Even just a tea or coffee can turn your day around. It has for me!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

TacticalCanuck said:


> Probably the standards wear gloves and dont directly inhale the fumes. Drinking it prolly wont help your body stay healthy either lol!
> 
> These little stoves burn hot are good on fuel and a must to have handy. Hot food is a huge moral booster! Even just a tea or coffee can turn your day around. It has for me!


Kelly Kettles boil faster, cost NOTHING to operate (they use sticks, leaves and pine cones as fuel). Much superior option IMHO.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Kelly Kettles boil faster, cost NOTHING to operate (they use sticks, leaves and pine cones as fuel). Much superior option IMHO.


Never heard of em now i gotta google lol!!


----------



## Tennessee

Slippy said:


> We've got a couple of Wise Food dinners in our vehicles/get home bags (as well as the small Solo Stove to prepare food and boil water if need be) .





Arklatex said:


> I have recently gotten a solo stove that runs on biomass. My soda can alchohol stove fits perfectly inside of it as a backup in case I can't find any usable fuel for the solo or just need a quick cup of oatmeal or whatever.


I've been thinking about getting a Solo Stove but can't decide on which size to get. I like the small one for backpacking but the campsite one is nice to. I guess I will have to get both.


----------



## Arklatex

I have the small one that came with its own cookpot. I've only tested it about 5 times so far but I like it alot. It takes a learning curve to know when to add wood in order to keep consistent temp for cooking. It is a little large compared to other backpacking stoves but it makes up the pack space by not needing to pack along fuel. The gasification has worked great so far.


----------



## Tennessee

Arklatex said:


> I have the small one that came with its own cookpot. I've only tested it about 5 times so far but I like it alot. It takes a learning curve to know when to add wood in order to keep consistent temp for cooking. It is a little large compared to other backpacking stoves but it makes up the pack space by not needing to pack along fuel. The gasification has worked great so far.


I went ahead an pull the trigger on the small Solo Stove. But still looking at the big one for camping and backup cooking at home.


----------



## Big Country1

Tennessee said:


> I went ahead an pull the trigger on the small Solo Stove. But still looking at the big one for camping and backup cooking at home.


I know you said you already bought one, but im a DIY kinda guy, so I figured I would post this:

DIY Wood Gas Stove Instructions.
DIY Wood Gas Stove Instructions - The Ultimate Hang
I built my own for very little money, and most supplies I already had on hand. It turned out good and works great.


----------



## Arklatex

That's pretty cool BC. I might have to make a few myself. But I want to make it as large as possible.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

That is a very cool idea and well within my budget. I just dropped 190 on amazon for a bunch of stuff and i took the stove off saving me 100 bucks - 3 cheers for you bud!!


----------



## RNprepper

Maine-Marine said:


> I had to google INCH bag


Mee, too. I'm Never Coming Home bag, for everyone else who won't admit they didn't know.


----------



## Tennessee

RNprepper said:


> Mee, too. I'm Never Coming Home bag, for everyone else who won't admit they didn't know.


The real reason for the name is because the bag is so heavy and inch is about as far as I can carry it.


----------



## Tennessee

Maine-Marine said:


> I had to google INCH bag





RNprepper said:


> Mee, too. I'm Never Coming Home bag, for everyone else who won't admit they didn't know.


Here is another one EBLS (Extended Bugout Living System). I think this one fits the best because most people will eventually come back home.


----------

